# Latest Tab in the market by Croma



## manojbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Croma has launched its very own budget tablet.
Seems like a great buy considering the price,it features an android 4.1 jelly bean operating system.
Have a look guys and let me know what do you guys think!
Here's the link
*www.cromaretail.com/Croma-CRXT1075-178cm-Tablet-(Dual-tone)-pc-12558-162.aspx


----------



## techlover (Oct 3, 2012)

looks decent 
but also have a look at the Wammy Desire which was announced today


----------



## manojbhagat (Oct 4, 2012)

Launched? Are you sure? Where can i buy one from?


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 4, 2012)

POS screen resolution... avoid...


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 5, 2012)

what is POS screen resolution? i googled did not find relevent info.
i might be interested in this since it is a tata product, and can expect good after sales support.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 5, 2012)

POS = Piece of sh*t screen resolution... Only 800x480 on a 7 incher is crap...

Better to increase your budget and wait for a better screen tablet. And a little more RAM won't hurt... 512 MB is not sufficient to properly experience Jelly Bean...

But for the price, its decent...

Increase your budget and wait a while... Don't compromise with this tablet...
--------------------------------------
*
EDIT:* This one Ainol Aurora II looks better for a slightly more cost...

*www.ainolindia.com/ainol-novo-7-aurora-2.html

Dual core 1.5 GHz CPU, Mali 400 GPU, 1 GB RAM, 1024x600 screen resolution.


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 6, 2012)

reviews suggest that Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II is a chinese product. i guess even croma is chinese made. i am thinking these tablets won't last more than 2 years. am i right?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 6, 2012)

brb, have to check this out

lol back
ran to the store to check it out, because I already have croma speakers, wireless keyboard, usb drives, tripods and donno what else, thought this would be half decent too
hmm, not bad, build quality is much better than expected
the camera is really, really disappointing, not skypable, not usable for anything 
there is a nifty little global colour correction app, with 3 channels and brightness/contrast settings, pretty neat
the screen is very cheap, the colours look totally bland and off when I played Angry Birds, but in the main UI, this is not apparent 
the tab though has a lot fewer immediately apparent bugs and glitches compared to some other droid tabs, there is an irritating twitch at the end of swipe animations, and there was some framing in the animated background, but apart from that this feels surprisingly butter smooth
still, gonna skip it, expected a little more, better to just get an iPod at this price 
*i.imgur.com/5We0G.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EgHGu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A3BjI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/l6bwe.jpg


----------



## manojbhagat (Oct 8, 2012)

Thats a good quick review,how was the touch as compared to other budget tabs?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2012)

^the unlock mechanism was weird, donno what I did to unlock the screen, prolly touch and hold, but was spamming some buttons as well 
on the main surface, there are no physical buttons, the band with the 4 buttons at the bottom persists at the edge of the screen even after any app has started 
no complaints with the touch all... file manager (loads of buttons, scroll), works well, never had to tap anything twice, everything registered
now in the apps, there was a long startup time, a bit of framing, and the colours looked off because of the cheap screen... but all of that is to be expected, gestures were still good

Ps, gonna check it again lemme know if you ppl need any particulars


----------



## nebula (Oct 8, 2012)

why don't u try the wammy desire 7 or the Fronix Aurora II.........both comes in around 7000 and in Dual core......there is also NXG MX PLUS....which is around 10,000.....with IPS display....


----------



## mastervk (Oct 9, 2012)

casual_gamer said:


> reviews suggest that Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II is a chinese product. i guess even croma is chinese made. i am thinking these tablets won't last more than 2 years. am i right?



people generally should not expect tablet to last for 2 years..even ipad/iphone is chinese product for that matter(ie made in china)...for ainol aurora build quality is quite good.


----------

